# festplatten geschwindigkeit -- merkwürdiges bei dd

## pieter_parker

intel q6600, 8gig ram, mainboard mit intel ich9 s-ata

mein laufwerk ist eine seagate festplatte, model : st31000520as

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc

^C1848081+0 Datensätze ein

1848081+0 Datensätze aus

946217472 Bytes (946 MB) kopiert, 98,5794 s, 9,6 MB/s
```

bei der anzeige für sdc im graphen von gkrellm ist orange für schreiben zusehen, und mir unerklärlicherweise auch das blau für lesen

blau und orange decken sich fast nie im graphen gleich ab, sie tretten unregelmässig auf, sind aber was ich mit dem auge erkennen kann von der gesamt menge fast gleich

aber warum wird bei einem "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc" von sdc gelesen ?

```
dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/null

^C14260452+0 Datensätze ein

14260451+0 Datensätze aus

7301350912 Bytes (7,3 GB) kopiert, 99,6988 s, 73,2 MB/s
```

vor beiden dd aufrufen hab ich jeweils ein "echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" gemacht

mit den lesewerten mittels dd bin ich zufrieden, aber mit den schreibwerten überhauptnicht

ich finde keine lösung woran es liegt das es extram langsam ist

das laufwerk dreht mit "nur" 5900 upm" und ist bedingt dadurch das es eine "green" platte die stromsparend ist nicht auf leistung ausgelegt (benutze sie als "datengrab")

meine vermutung ist das der controler (bei mir intel ich9) irgendwie zuschnell ist für den controler in der festplatte und die sich nicht richtig verständigen können beim schreiben ich9 -> hd

diese werte stehen bei mir so

```
cat /sys/block/sdc/device/queue_depth

31

cat /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio

10

cat /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio

20

cat /proc/sys/vm/vfs_cache_pressure

100

cat /sys/block/sdc/queue/scheduler

noop anticipatory deadline [cfq]

cat /sys/block/sdc/queue/iosched/slice_idle

8
```

ich hab folgendes probiert

```
echo 2 /sys/block/sdc/device/queue_depth

echo 5 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio

echo 6 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio

echo 50 > /proc/sys/vm/vfs_cache_pressure 

echo 100 > /proc/sys/vm/vfs_cache_pressure 

echo 0 > /sys/block/sdc/queue/iosched/slice_idle
```

verändert hat sich dadurch leider nichts

bei dmesg ist mir aufgefallen

```
Apr 13 14:52:57 server kernel: [46709.165644] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133
```

warum steht dort udma/133 ?

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 12 Apr 2010 22:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 lm_sensors mmx mmxext modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

hat jemmand eine idee ?Last edited by pieter_parker on Wed Apr 14, 2010 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avx

Läuft die Platte im IDE-Mode, aka AHCI für S-ATA ist im BIOS deaktiviert?

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, im bios kann ich wählen zwischen

disable, raid und ahci

ich habe es auf ahci eingestellt

----------

## SvenFischer

Hat mit der Sache sicher nichts zu tun, aber Deine make.conf degradiert Deinen Prozessor sehr stark!

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

```

Mach doch mal daraus (sichere Einstellungen)

```

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,now -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

#LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common" braucht man nur selten, wenn das o.g. nicht beim compile will

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

```

Zur eigentlichen Sache:

1. klappt es denn unter einer live-distro/Windows besser?

2. was sagen die smartmontools über den Zustand der Platte?

----------

## schachti

OT: SvenFischer: Dafür gibt's doch -march=native.   :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

danke für die verbesserungsvorschläge zu meiner make.conf, ich kann das so 1:1 übernehmen ?

hab gestern ADRIANE-KNOPPIX_V6.2.1CD-2010-01-31-DE.iso gebrannt und gebootet

hab dann auch mit dd gestest, die schreibwerte sind genauso mieserabel

sowohl auf der knoppix cd als wie auch bei mir wird bei beiden der kernel 2.6.32 verwendet

ein windows konnte ich noch nicht testen

----------

## schachti

Hast Du mal mit einem Kernel 2.6.33 getestet? Oder mal AHCI deaktiviert?

----------

## pieter_parker

2.6.33 hab ich noch nicht probiert

du meinst ich könnte mal testen was passiert wenn ich im kernel ahci ausstele ?

----------

## schachti

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass es ab und zu Probleme mit AHCI und/oder NCQ gibt, das wäre also zumindest einen Versuch wert.

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich den neugebauten kernel ohne ahci dann boote komme ich nicht weit

weiss die genau fehlermeldung nicht mehr

2 led an der tastatur blinkten und etwas von unable ... ?vfs ... war zu lesen

und das er sda2 nicht finden kann

der eintrag in /boot/grub/grub.conf sieht bei mir so aus

```
title   linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 -- ohne ahci

root    (hd0,0)

kernel  /boot/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7_1     root=/dev/sda2    vga=31B
```

brauche ich besondere boot optionen für den kernel wenn er ohne ahci ist ?

----------

## schachti

Du brauchst vor allem einen passenden Treiber für den Controller...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du brauchst den passenden Treiber. Wenn du im BIOS AHCI aktiviert hast, dann wird als Treiber ausschließlich der AHCI genutzt. Denjenigen, der zu deinem Chipsatz gehört, den brauchst du dann nicht.

Umgekehrt, wenn du im BIOS disable eingestellt hast, dann brauchst du ausschließlich den Treiber für den ICH. Also bau beidn in den Kernel ein, aber nicht als Modul, sondern fest. Dann kannst du beliebig im BIOS umstellen. AHCI bringt durch NCQ etwas mehr, aber viel ist es nicht.

----------

## pieter_parker

ok -- das mit dem ahci teste ich noch genauer

will erstmal einen älteren kernel testen weil ich meine früher waren diese probleme mit diesem laufwerk nicht gewesen

boote ich den 2.6.25er kernel sehe ich 

udev error getting socket invavild argument

error initalizin netlink socket

no /sbin/udev found running: none killed

was habe ich falsch gemacht ?

----------

## schachti

Laut ebuild solltest Du mit der aktuellen stabilen udev-Version (udev-149) einen Kernel ab 2.6.27 einsetzen, ebenso eine glibc, die gegen >=linux-headers-2.6.27 gelinkt ist. 2.6.25 ist laut ebuild die absolute Minimalvoraussetzung, die aber wohl nicht immer zuverlässig funktioniert.

----------

## pieter_parker

habe linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 benutzt

habe wieder

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb

dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/null 

gemacht

(das laufwerk war vorher sdc, jetzt ist es sdb)

auch das lelsen war nun genauso langsam wie das schreiben zuvor

dabei ist mir aufgefallen das im syslog diese meldungen im fast 2 sekunden takt durchliefen

```
Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.041017] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.043396] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.043400] ata2: EH complete

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.043418] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.043427] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.043428] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.043444] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.077824] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.077828] ata2.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.077831] ata2: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.077836] ata2.00: cmd 60/08:00:c7:f9:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.077838]          res 40/00:00:c7:f9:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.077841] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.077846] ata2: hard resetting link

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.535015] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.537395] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.537399] ata2: EH complete

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.537417] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.537426] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.537427] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.537442] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.574214] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.574218] ata2.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.574221] ata2: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.574227] ata2.00: cmd 60/08:00:d7:fb:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.574228]          res 40/00:00:d7:fb:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.574231] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:05:11 pc1 kernel: [ 1107.574236] ata2: hard resetting link
```

hab per fdisk eine 3gig partition erstellen, mit ext3 formatiert, eingehängt und was drauf kopiert per mc

es geht mit alter gewohnter geschwindigkeit

dabei ist mir syslog das aufgefallen

```
Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574018] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x40 SAct 0x3ffff SErr 0xa80801 action 0x6 frozen

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574024] ata2: SError: { RecovData HostInt 10B8B BadCRC LinkSeq }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574030] ata2.00: cmd 61/00:00:37:5d:41/04:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 524288 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574031]          res 40/00:00:3f:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574034] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574039] ata2.00: cmd 61/00:08:9f:7d:41/04:00:00:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 524288 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574040]          res 40/00:08:e0:a9:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574043] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574048] ata2.00: cmd 61/80:10:37:61:41/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 2 ncq 65536 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574049]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574052] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574056] ata2.00: cmd 61/20:18:9f:81:41/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 3 ncq 16384 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574058]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574061] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574065] ata2.00: cmd 61/00:20:c7:81:41/04:00:00:00:00/40 tag 4 ncq 524288 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574066]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574069] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574074] ata2.00: cmd 61/08:28:c7:85:41/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 5 ncq 4096 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574075]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574078] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574083] ata2.00: cmd 61/00:30:cf:85:41/04:00:00:00:00/40 tag 6 ncq 524288 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574084]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574087] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574091] ata2.00: cmd 61/00:38:cf:89:41/04:00:00:00:00/40 tag 7 ncq 524288 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574093]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574096] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574100] ata2.00: cmd 61/00:40:cf:8d:41/04:00:00:00:00/40 tag 8 ncq 524288 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574101]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574104] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574109] ata2.00: cmd 61/08:48:cf:91:41/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 9 ncq 4096 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574110]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574113] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574117] ata2.00: cmd 61/00:50:cf:71:41/04:00:00:00:00/40 tag 10 ncq 524288 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574119]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574122] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574126] ata2.00: cmd 61/00:58:cf:75:41/04:00:00:00:00/40 tag 11 ncq 524288 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574128]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574130] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574135] ata2.00: cmd 61/00:60:d7:91:41/04:00:00:00:00/40 tag 12 ncq 524288 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574136]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574139] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574144] ata2.00: cmd 61/00:68:d7:95:41/04:00:00:00:00/40 tag 13 ncq 524288 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574145]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574148] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574153] ata2.00: cmd 61/70:70:c7:59:41/03:00:00:00:00/40 tag 14 ncq 450560 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574154]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574157] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574166] ata2.00: cmd 61/d0:78:cf:79:41/03:00:00:00:00/40 tag 15 ncq 499712 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574167]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574169] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574172] ata2.00: cmd 61/00:80:d7:99:41/04:00:00:00:00/40 tag 16 ncq 524288 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574173]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574175] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574178] ata2.00: cmd 61/08:88:d7:9d:41/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 17 ncq 4096 out

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574179]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x44 (timeout)

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574181] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574184] ata2: hard resetting link

Apr 14 18:01:44 pc1 kernel: [  900.032012] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

Apr 14 18:01:44 pc1 kernel: [  900.034411] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Apr 14 18:01:44 pc1 kernel: [  900.034427] ata2: EH complete

Apr 14 18:01:44 pc1 kernel: [  900.034466] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

Apr 14 18:01:44 pc1 kernel: [  900.034476] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Apr 14 18:01:44 pc1 kernel: [  900.034478] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Apr 14 18:01:44 pc1 kernel: [  900.034495] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
```

das kopieren von den 2,5 gig daten ging sehr zügig

aber 4 mal stoppte er jeweil für ca 15..20 sekunden und macht dann weiter

hab in /sys/block/sdb das hier laufengelassen um infos zuerhalten wieviel gelesen und wieviel geschrieben wird

oldvalr=0; oldvalw=0; while [ 1 ]; do set $(cat stat); valr=$3; valw=$7; echo "read: $(((valr - oldvalr)*512/1024/1024)) MB/s write: $(((valw - oldvalw)*512/1024/1024)) MB/s"; oldvalr=$valr; oldvalw=$valw; sleep 1; done

es gab schreibwerte von bis zu 85 mb/s und im niedrigen bereich von 35mb/s, die meiste zeit lag es bei 50 bis 70mb/s, wie es auch sein soll

beim reboot ist mir aufgefallen das da wo das bios beim starten vom system die laufwerk auflistet bei dem besagten laufwerk "st31000520as" steht "device verify failed"

----------

## Max Steel

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> hab per fdisk eine 3gig partition erstellen, mit ext3 formatiert, eingehängt und was drauf kopiert per mc
> 
> es geht mit alter gewohnter geschwindigkeit
> 
> dabei ist mir syslog das aufgefallen
> ...

 

Jupp genau das sind die komischen Dinge, vorallem die Zeilen

```
Apr 14 18:01:43 pc1 kernel: [  899.574184] ata2: hard resetting link

Apr 14 18:01:44 pc1 kernel: [  900.032012] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)
```

Deuten auf einen schleichenden Kollateralschaden der Festplatte hin.

----------

## SvenFischer

Einen Verdacht wegen eines schleichenden Festplattendefekts hatte ich auch, deshalb hatte ich auch um die Infos von den smartmontools gebeten!

----------

## pieter_parker

sorrie, hatte es überlesen gehabt mit den smart infos

```
smartctl -a /dev/sdb1                                   

smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/                        

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     ST31000520AS      

Firmware Version: CC32              

User Capacity:    1.000.204.886.016 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8                                                     

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4                                  

Local Time is:    Thu Apr 15 00:41:52 2010 CEST                         

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.              

SMART support is: Enabled                                               

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.    

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever  

                                        been run.                               

Total time to complete Offline                                                  

data collection:                 ( 633) seconds.                                

Offline data collection                                                         

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.        

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new         

                                        command.                                    

                                        Offline surface scan supported.                                                                                                                                                                  

                                        Self-test supported.                                                                                                                                                                             

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.                                                                                                                                                                  

                                        Selective Self-test supported.                                                                                                                                                                   

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering                                                                                                                                                                 

                                        power-saving mode.                                                                                                                                                                               

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.                                                                                                                                                                  

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.                                                                                                                                                                         

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.                                                                                                                                                               

Short self-test routine                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.                                                                                                                                                                                         

Extended self-test routine                                                                                                                                                                                                               

recommended polling time:        ( 218) minutes.                                                                                                                                                                                         

Conveyance self-test routine                                                                                                                                                                                                             

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x103f) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   102   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       3899526

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   095   095   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       56

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   069   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       7473333

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   093   093   000    Old_age   Always       -       6499

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       28

183 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       4610

184 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   072   000    Old_age   Always       -       115967721575

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   091   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       9

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   070   070   045    Old_age   Always       -       30 (Lifetime Min/Max 28/30)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   030   040   000    Old_age   Always       -       30 (0 19 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   034   019   000    Old_age   Always       -       3899526

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   183   000    Old_age   Always       -       4582

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       169762877348261

241 Unknown_Attribute       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       3243210271

242 Unknown_Attribute       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       3301295205

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

ich glaub den smart werten kann man nicht über den weg trauen !?

habe die besagte platte nun in einem 3. computer drin (2.6.30-gentoo-r10 kernel)

sie läuft dort ohne probleme

das programm badblocks hab ich mit 

badblocks -wvs /dev/sdb

seit 45 minuten laufen, sowohl durch mein script das aus /sys/block/stat liest und durch die gkrellm anzeige sehe ich kontinuirliche schreibwerte von teilweise konstanten 115mb/s im SCHREIBEN

im syslog sind keinerlei meldungen von fehlern

ich versteh das nicht

:edit

auf dem pc3 läuft kein lm_sensors und kein hddtempd - läuft die hd deswegen vielleicht besser ?

----------

## schachti

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> auf dem pc3 läuft kein lm_sensors und kein hddtempd - läuft die hd deswegen vielleicht besser ?

 

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - ich denke eher, dass dort ein anderer Controller die Platte ansteuert, dass es also ein Treiber-Problem (oder ein Hardware-Problem mit dem Controller/Mainboard) ist.

----------

## SvenFischer

Nur mal so in die Runde gefragt, macht einem das Pre-fail nicht nervös?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   102   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       3899526
> 
>   3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   095   095   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
> ...

 

----------

## pieter_parker

ich glaub die smart info werte sind fehlerhaft, kann es sein das das smartmoontool die festplatte nicht kennt und daher falsche werte ausgibt ?

hab grad bei allen 3 nachgeschaut per lspci

pc3

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

pc2

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

pc1 

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

alle 3 computer haben den gleichen sata kontroller

:edit

badblocks -wvs /dev/sdb

Suche nach defekten Bl�cken (Lesen+Schreiben-Modus)

Von Block 0 bis 976762583

Teste mit Muster 0xaa: erledigt

Lesen und Vergleichen:erledigt

Teste mit Muster 0x55: erledigt

Lesen und Vergleichen: 63.56% done, 10:49:18 elapsed

seit gleich 11 stunden ist das laufwerk an pc3 dran und hat 0 fehlermeldungen weder im syslog gemacht noch bei badblocks

----------

## Max Steel

SMART ist kein PC-Tool, sondern ein Selbsttest der Festplatte.

Dort werden ermittelte (gemessene) Werte auf einen festgelegten Speicher geschrieben. Das heißt SMART macht die Festplatte selbst (und die sollte sich kennen).

Also sollte man den SMART-Werten eher trauen als irgendwelche PC-Tools (die smartmontools sind keine klassischen Prüftools auf PC-Basis sondern liest nur die Werte aus und schubst evtl einen Test an (statt ihn selbst auszuführen.).)

Also ich würde sagen die Festplatte ist demnächst im Eimer, heißt für dich mach so bald es geht ein FP-Backup.

Du wirst es brauchen.

Vorallem RAW-Read-Error und Seek-Error sind sehr hässliche Werte.

siehe hierzu auch:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring,_Analysis_and_Reporting_Technology

(Grad gelesen, manchmal implementieren die Herrsteller nicht ganz alles. Aber die Werte selbst stimmen dann trotzdem.)

Edith:

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Nur mal so in die Runde gefragt, macht einem das Pre-fail nicht nervös?
> 
> ```
> 
> 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   102   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       3899526
> ...

 

Mit dem Status kann ich ehrlich gesagt nix anfangen.

Der RAW-Wert hinten dran würde mich zumindest mal mich nervös genug machen.

----------

## schachti

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Nur mal so in die Runde gefragt, macht einem das Pre-fail nicht nervös?

 

Wieso? Alle Pre-Fail-Werte sind doch - sowohl aktueller Wert, als auch bisher schlechtester Wert - deutlich oberhalb des Treshholds?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Man könnte ja mal - "spaßeshalber" - einen Conveyance-Test durchführen

```
smartctl -t conveyance /dev/sdX
```

Wenn der durchläuft und die SMART-Werte sich danach nicht weiter ins negative entwickeln, sollte/müsste/könnte alles in Ordnung sein.

----------

## pieter_parker

naja, wenn die festplatte wirklich im eimer ist, warum laeuft sie dann an einem anderen 3. computer ohne diese probleme

hab

smartctl -t conveyance /dev/sdb

gemacht

```
SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Conveyance offline  Completed without error       00%      6566         -
```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jupp genau das sind die komischen Dinge, vorallem die Zeilen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ach i wo

das ist wohl mal wieder ein Spezifikum für Seagate-Platten

evtl. hilft ja ein Firmware-Update ?

(einige von den Platten haben ein Firmware-Problem, das zu unwiederbringlichem Datenverlust führt)

kann aber auch nur ein Jumper-Problem sein (falls die PLatte Jumper hat) --> dann einmal auf 1.5 Gbps limitieren und schon sollte alles besser gehen  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

kaput ist das laufwerk nicht, an einem anderen computer laeuft es ohne probleme und mit normaler schreib und lese geschwindigkeit

laut seagate chat vom donnerstag hab ich bereits die aktuellen firmware versionen auf meinen laufwerken

das jumpern hat leider garkeine veraenderung gebracht

----------

